# Clippers draft in 2002, what were they thinking



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought they wasted their 2 picks, and I still do. Unless of course, they are preparing for brand/kandi to leave, so they can rebuild.... again.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I thought they wasted their 2 picks, and I still do. Unless of course, they are preparing for brand/kandi to leave, so they can rebuild.... again.


They know that Kandi is out of here so that is why they drafted ELY. As for Wilcox. I have no idea


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

the biggest mistakes are the trades, not drafts.

Why do clippers get Brand and Miller considering on the budget and the luxury tax?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> the biggest mistakes are the trades, not drafts.
> 
> Why do clippers get Brand and Miller considering on the budget and the luxury tax?


because they didnt make the strides they did until last year when Brand got there. IF it wasnt for him last years team would have fallen apart. Miller is the best young PG in the league. There goes your answer


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

tell me the Clips long term plan considering on business.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> tell me the Clips long term plan considering on business.



How do you or anyone else know that doesnt work in the Clippers front office?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

it doesn't work is the best answer.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> it doesn't work is the best answer.


WHAT?????:upset: :upset:


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

Andre Miller is OVERRATED. He shoots too much, cant shoot worth crap from long range and isnt proving to be a very good leader. He got too much hype this summer, although it appears Miles was overhyped too. Miller is decent, thats all. As far as being the best young pg in the league, LOL! Have u ever heard of a few ppl by the names Stephon Marbury, Baron Davis, Steve Nash, Mike Bibby, hell id even consider Arenas before him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joe_Canada</b>!
> Andre Miller is OVERRATED. He shoots too much, cant shoot worth crap from long range and isnt proving to be a very good leader. He got too much hype this summer, although it appears Miles was overhyped too. Miller is decent, thats all. As far as being the best young pg in the league, LOL! Have u ever heard of a few ppl by the names Stephon Marbury, Baron Davis, Steve Nash, Mike Bibby, hell id even consider Arenas before him.


Firstly he is not overrated. He does not shoot that much. SO your statement looses validity right there. He lead the league in assists with the worst team in the league last year and he was overhyped. Stephon Marbury does not have the PG skills that he has. Nash isnt young anymore so I will group him with Marbury. Baron Davis is arguable hes a better floor general and passer than Bibby will ever be and Arenas is no where near as good as him


----------



## Joe_Canada (Jul 15, 2002)

hes averaging 7.3 assists this year, which is why i say hes overrated. And Nash is just 2 years older. Arenas is younger and is putting up very comparable numbers with better shooting percentages. Marbury is putting up better assist numbers on a better team, which i would say is being a better point guard. Marbury's pg skills have always been underrated. And he almost has the most shots on the team, which i would say is shooting a little too much considering he cant really shoot worth anything from anything outside 15 feet. And Bibby's numbers are hindered a little by the style the kings play and all the scorers and people who can handle the ball on their team. Id still take Bibby over Miller, but that one admittedly is debatable. One things for sure, no way this guys worth the max money he was asking for. Not even close.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joe_Canada</b>!
> hes averaging 7.3 assists this year, which is why i say hes overrated. And Nash is just 2 years older. Arenas is younger and is putting up very comparable numbers with better shooting percentages. Marbury is putting up better assist numbers on a better team, which i would say is being a better point guard. Marbury's pg skills have always been underrated. And he almost has the most shots on the team, which i would say is shooting a little too much considering he cant really shoot worth anything from anything outside 15 feet. And Bibby's numbers are hindered a little by the style the kings play and all the scorers and people who can handle the ball on their team. Id still take Bibby over Miller, but that one admittedly is debatable. One things for sure, no way this guys worth the max money he was asking for. Not even close.


I agree with you. I always say:
Nash is better than Miller.
Bradley is better than Olowokandi.
Dirk is better than Brand.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I thought they wasted their 2 picks, and I still do. Unless of course, they are preparing for brand/kandi to leave, so they can rebuild.... again.


I agree. they really need to rebuild.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The picks weren't a waste, because Donald Sterling really never wanted to use the money needed to sign Elton Brand and Michael Olowakandi, so in the future expect to see Ely starting at center, and Chris Wilcox starting at PF.

They got rid of Darius Miles because he had more years on his contract than Andre Miller. Right now Dre is a merc playing for whatever contract he can get in the off season, as is Kandi. The question is whether they'll give Elton Brand a qualifying offer to keep him for the last year of his contract. While a few weeks ago, I believed Lamar Odom would be the guy they kept, I'm pretty sure he's out the door without a doubt, too injury prone, but it all depends on how cheap he comes.

What's sad about the Clippers (even though I'm not a Dre Miller fan), is that they have talent, and they showed last year that they can play, but now without the commitment from the top they'll be disbanded, I guess we can look at it in years to come and treat it like the players "graduated" from the Clippers.

Look forward to the lineup of for next season:

PG: Jaric
SG: Dooling
SF: Richardson
PF: Wilcox
C: Ely 

That is unless something outrageous happens in regards of trades. Maggette should get a considerable look in free agency, and since the Clips can't give everyone an offer for that year, look for a lot of people to leave. And with whomever they get in the draft next year, you can be happy.. because you know that the Clips will still be one of the younger teams in the league.

-Tim


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I know that teams should be able to play through injuries because every team has to deal with it, but the way a lot of people have been jumping off and on the Clippers bandwagon is ridiculous. Near the end of the summer, all people were talking about was how good the Clips were going to be. How they were going to make the playoffs, and push some of the top teams, etc. And now people are talking about rebuilding, just 3 months later? Settle down. Keep in mind that they haven't played much with two of their better players in Odom and Q. Despite the fact that they should be doing better than they are, those are pretty big losses.
And we also shouldn't really be judging a guy like Wilcox who came out as a sophomore and hasn't had a chance to do anything yet. Just take a breath everyone. Let's not write everyone off just yet.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> And we also shouldn't really be judging a guy like Wilcox who came out as a sophomore and hasn't had a chance to do anything yet. Just take a breath everyone. Let's not write everyone off just yet.


Who badmouthed Wilcox? Not anyone in this thread badmouthed him at all, Wilcox is a tremendous athlete who has potential to be a star, and I said he's a future starter.

But about the Clippers bandwagon, I liked them because they were fun to watch last season and the season before, but the moment they got rid of Darius Miles for Andre Miller, I knew the style of play was different and it wasn't going to be the running team that stayed competitive with everyone. At that same time people were getting on the Clips bandwagon like it was the Titanic, with the thoughts that it was unsinkable.

Yeah Odom's out, but Odom's always out. There's no excuse whatsoever, for Miller a guy who people were calling the best PG outside of the playoffs, isn't helping a team with talent achieve that next level of success.

-Tim


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

You may not have bad-mouthed Wilcox, but clearly others in this thread did. Saying that his pick was a 'waste' and that someone has no idea why he was drafted isn't exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tinygiant</b>!
> You may not have bad-mouthed Wilcox, but clearly others in this thread did. Saying that his pick was a 'waste' and that someone has no idea why he was drafted isn't exactly a ringing endorsement.


They aren't saying he is a bad player, they are saying that he doesn't fit in his current situation.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I really don't like either the Wilcox or Ely pick, assuming they can keep Brand and Kandi. If they lose one though they'll lose the other. I'm pretty sure they picked Wilcox expecting to trade him for Miller, it just didn't work out.

I really hope they find a way to keep that team together. They're finally starting to play well and they've got tons of talent, but Sterling probably won't pay them all. Then again, Sterling's rarely had players worth the money they've demanded. If he is able to resign Kandi after this season, then we'll know that he's serious. If he lets him go, then expect all the other guys to follow.

On a side note, did anyone notice that Dooling's been playing very well lately? I still think he's one of the best young points in the league, it's just that he was injured most of last season and didn't get much PT as a rookie. But he's shown a lot of improvement lately, especially from three point range. If I was a gm for another team I'd try real hard to get Dooling, because I would guess that he comes fairly cheap with Miller and Jaric on the team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> If I was a gm for another team I'd try real hard to get Dooling, because I would guess that he comes fairly cheap with Miller and Jaric on the team.


He'd only come cheap if they kept Miller. Which I'm not sure whether or not it'll happen.

-Tim


----------

